# Marantz 7010 flashing red every 1/2 second



## Tevion (Jun 4, 2013)

My Marantz has recently started to flash the red flash of death, apparently, this flashing relates to the protection circuit, the unit had sat for a few months but I suspect that I've probably shorted a speaker wire when dismantling the setup a few months ago. 

Any suggestions on where to start with this unit? It's currently in bits on my living room floor and I can't see anything wrong visually, I have multimeters, soldering equipment, etc so in theory, I can repair this, but in theory, monkeys could write Shakespeare if given enough time, HELP, HELP, HELP, in my best Penelope Pitstop voice


----------

